# Epivar & JUICED



## mggisforme (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm going to try Epivar (2a,3a-epithio-17a-methyl-5a-androstan-17b-ol) and I'm going to take double dragon's Juiced (13-ethyl-3-methoxy-gona-2,5 (10)dien-17-one *35 mg*) with it. I haven't received the bottle yet so i'm not sure of how many pills a day it says to take.. but it says that one pill is 18mg... I'm just curious of what anyone has to say about dosing or how many to take a day.. There are 90 capsules in a bottle.

Also, what are recommendations for pct??? Or any tips on anything really...?


----------



## mggisforme (Mar 28, 2011)

Did I do something wrong with this?... Zero replies


----------



## SFW (Mar 28, 2011)

hows that for a reply?


----------



## mggisforme (Mar 28, 2011)

? ok


----------



## mggisforme (Mar 28, 2011)

was very helpful. i'm so lucky to belong to these forums.. a lotta help


----------



## oufinny (Mar 28, 2011)

That is a lot of methyls in one stack.  I suggest you do one or the other, not both together your liver and blood pressure will thank you.


----------



## mggisforme (Mar 29, 2011)

thank you for the reply! and i don't know... for prohormones pct do you wanna take like nolva or is an over the counter "post cycle" thing good enough? i appreciate the answers.


----------



## Life (Mar 29, 2011)

I would take clomid over nolva. But either of those is better than over the counter.


----------



## zliefer (Jun 15, 2011)

How did ur EpiVar cycle go?  

If its legit good stuff ...  2x 18mg is fine thru-out the cycle...do like 1x for first 7 days then 2x for the remainder.. I used EDGE and its 18mg and I noticed no difference upping it one time to 3x... 2x caps thru-out works perfectly for 4wks
and you probably wont shutdown nearly as bad...but with EpiVar...so far its my 3rd
day on and I'm noticing zero anbolic effects..so I'd say its bunk stuff.. but I'll give it
another few days to be sure...but any other Epi's never failed to produce libido increase in the first day for me.. plus I'm noticing no Estrogen control on it so far..jus getn fatter lol .. Anyhow..use a good PCT to get ur test levels back up after the cycle...and perhaps a SERM if you feel ur shutdown a bit..  Epi on its own 2x thruout usualy dont require a SERM for myself.. but your stacking yours so you'll def. wanna consider Nolva/Clomid/Adex maybe even some Hcg..then later maybe add in a natty test booster to finsish off PCT  ...Liver supps.... Cycle Assist thru-out, Liver XT, Milk Thistle..u know..but let me know if you ran the EpiVar on its own..curious if you got
same bunk stuf.. no scent to these neither i opened a few ..suppose to smell like rotten eggs / sulpher and be sorta either tasteless or little bit sour ...but mine have no scent at all...and it tatse exactly like dextrose .. sorta sweet.... i bought two bottles for good deal...cuz i cant get EDGE anymore ................. lol


----------

